# R34 Gtr carbon slam panel



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

Looking for one, anyone got one going?
or any recommendations.
Thanks


----------



## WUZ (May 26, 2002)

Got a second hand one at home, Garage Defend copy (bought the genuine item the last time I was in Japan - 2016 - and changed it, this one sat in the box since then)

Looking for £100 for it.

Send me a WhatsApp number and I will send over some pictures.

Russell


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

WUZ said:


> Got a second hand one at home, Garage Defend copy (bought the genuine item the last time I was in Japan - 2016 - and changed it, this one sat in the box since then)
> 
> Looking for £100 for it.
> 
> ...


07944555933
Cheers John


----------

